# Thinking of changing litter (CareFresh to Yesterday's News or wood pellets)



## aozora (Oct 21, 2013)

I've got a few questions for those of you who are using a different kind of litter that is not CareFresh!

I've been using CareFresh ever since I got Mocha back in April-- originally I went with the Natural kind but found that the original brown colour of the litter made it very hard to tell what colour his urine is or even where he peed. I then switched to CareFresh Ultra and have stuck with it ever since, but lately my family has been complaining more about the odor (even though I change out the dirty bits of litter every day and give the litter pan a thorough cleaning every 3 or so days), not to mention it can be quite expensive, so I've been looking into switching to either Yesterday's News or wood pellets. So, I have some questions for you all:

- For those who have tried both CareFresh and Yesterday's News, which one is more worth it for the cost? One 50L bag of CareFresh Ultra lasts Mocha about 2 months and it retails at about $32-$40 here (including tax and shipping). How long might one bag of Yesterday's News last for a 4 lb. bunny? I know they come in different sizes but it's hard to gauge since I've never bought it before and don't know how much I'd be using each day so I was hoping for a rough estimate. If I were to go with Yesterday's News, I am planning to buy two 15 lb bags (for a total of 30 lb) from montrealcritters.com, which will come up to about $40 including shipping and taxes as well. Do you think that would last longer than a 50L bag of CareFresh Ultra?

- How are the wood pellets like for odor control in comparison to the other two types of litter that I mentioned? I know wood pellets are much cheaper and that is my main reason for considering it but that is my main priority. And is there a preference between softwood and hardwood, since they're both available at my local Canadian Tire?

- How exactly do you change the litter when you're using pellets? I've only ever used CareFresh, which is like a soft bedding-type material so it's very easy to spot the dirty spots and scoop them out since they stick together when they're damp. How do you know which pellets are soiled and which ones are not? Would you still have to scoop out the dirty litter every day or can you let it sit for 2-3 days with no noticeable odor? I hear that pellets will turn into dust in the bottom of the pan if they're in contact with urine-- so how do you get rid of that without also getting rid of the unused pellets? I'm more of a visual person so I would be really grateful if you can provide pictures of your litter boxes with the pellets: when it's just been changed, when it's been used/before you're about to change it, and generally just how the process would look like if I were to do it myself. 

Mocha has a corner pan with a grate on it so the hardness of pellets and general mess issues won't be a problem. Thank you so much for reading!


----------



## degrassi (Oct 21, 2013)

I now use wood pellets for my litter. Odor control is WAY better. It did take a little while for my rabbit to get used to it but it didn't take long. 

I get my pellets are Canadian tire for around 5$/40lbs bag. It lasts me a couple months with my 5lbs rabbit. To switch over I slowly added the wood pellets to his old litter which was yesterdays news. The wood pellets also have a pretty strong wood dust smell so when I get a new bag I transfer it to a rubbermaid bin and let it air out a bit in the garage for a bit. 

When wood pellets get wet they puff up and turn into saw dust. I use a litter box grid so my rabbit doesn't actually touch them. I clean my litter box about every 4 days, when the poop reaches the grid. It doesn't smell, the wood is very good at keeping the odors under control. If you aren't using a grid you can just scoop out the saw dust parts daily and add a scoop of new pellets. 

The best part about wood pellets for me is they are really good for odors. My rabbit lived in my room and Yesterdays news, care fresh and other pet store litters I tried were terrible for odors. I'd have to completely change the litter each day or my room reeked like urine. Now, even after 5 days it doesn't smell.


----------



## PaGal (Oct 21, 2013)

The wood pellets do turn into saw dust once they are peed on. With the grate it should not be a problem for you. For myself I place a thin layer of kiln dried pine shavings over top so the buns don't track the saw dust around. Plus the urine seems to go right through the shavings so they are never wet. Which means cleaner and dry bun feet. Plus the hardness of the pellets is not an issue. Both are inexpensive.

Usually the only issue I have with smell is with the two bonded girls. They do have a larger litter box as it's an under the bed storage box. I place just enough wooden pellets in it to cover the bottom as they really do absorb a lot. I then place a thin layer of kiln dried pine shavings over top of that. Their box due to the size gets completely emptied every other day. I only notice an odor when I pull it out to clean it on the second day. Keep in mind the girls are not spayed yet so their urine may be stronger in smell due to hormones.

Thumpers I change every day but being a flemmie he pees a lot. No problem with odors with him.

Are you looking at buying wood horse stall pellets or wood stove pellets? I buy the horse stall pellets. I do know if you buy the wood stove pellets you need to make sure there is no accelerant added to the pellets. I also know some woods are reported to cause issues with buns lungs such as pine but it is fine if it has been kiln dried. Cedar is a definite no no.


----------



## Bville (Oct 21, 2013)

I have used Carefresh since getting my rabbits about three months ago. I tried Yesterday's news and I didn't like it because it left a residue from the ink in the newspaper that stuck to the bottom of the litter boxes and I couldn't get it off. It seemed like it cost about as much as Carefresh anyway because it's not compacted like the Carefresh is. It had a nice smell to it though. 

I have tried wood pellets too, but the pine smell really bothered my sinuses. The rabbits didn't seem to like the smell of it either. If you are wanting to try something new, I'd suggest getting a small bag of the pine pellets first and see how you like it. They are definitely cheaper and they just might work out for you.


----------



## aozora (Oct 21, 2013)

degrassi said:


> I now use wood pellets for my litter. Odor control is WAY better. It did take a little while for my rabbit to get used to it but it didn't take long.
> 
> I get my pellets are Canadian tire for around 5$/40lbs bag. It lasts me a couple months with my 5lbs rabbit. To switch over I slowly added the wood pellets to his old litter which was yesterdays news. The wood pellets also have a pretty strong wood dust smell so when I get a new bag I transfer it to a rubbermaid bin and let it air out a bit in the garage for a bit.
> 
> ...



Thank you for replying! I'm so glad to hear that they're good for odors! I'm not finding CareFresh to be very good at controlling that, so combined with the price I decided to finally explore other options. Do you use softwood or hardwood pellets (because i noticed that Canadian Tire sells both)? And how much do you use each time? Just enough to cover the bottom of the litter box?




PaGal said:


> The wood pellets do turn into saw dust once they are peed on. With the grate it should not be a problem for you. For myself I place a thin layer of kiln dried pine shavings over top so the buns don't track the saw dust around. Plus the urine seems to go right through the shavings so they are never wet. Which means cleaner and dry bun feet. Plus the hardness of the pellets is not an issue. Both are inexpensive.
> 
> Usually the only issue I have with smell is with the two bonded girls. They do have a larger litter box as it's an under the bed storage box. I place just enough wooden pellets in it to cover the bottom as they really do absorb a lot. I then place a thin layer of kiln dried pine shavings over top of that. Their box due to the size gets completely emptied every other day. I only notice an odor when I pull it out to clean it on the second day. Keep in mind the girls are not spayed yet so their urine may be stronger in smell due to hormones.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I looked into horse stall pellets but it doesn't seem to be a viable option here in Downtown Toronto (and I don't have a car so it's hard to venture too far away from the city)! I've found several places nearby that all sell wood stove pellets so I will most likely go with that-- it seems that there is a hardwood option and a softwood option? I also found another place that just sold "regular wood pellets" which was listed as black spruce and grey pine so I'm assuming softwood. 




Bville said:


> I have used Carefresh since getting my rabbits about three months ago. I tried Yesterday's news and I didn't like it because it left a residue from the ink in the newspaper that stuck to the bottom of the litter boxes and I couldn't get it off. It seemed like it cost about as much as Carefresh anyway because it's not compacted like the Carefresh is. It had a nice smell to it though.
> 
> I have tried wood pellets too, but the pine smell really bothered my sinuses. The rabbits didn't seem to like the smell of it either. If you are wanting to try something new, I'd suggest getting a small bag of the pine pellets first and see how you like it. They are definitely cheaper and they just might work out for you.



Thanks for the tip! I hope they sell the pellets in smaller bags so I can give it a try. Someone suggested airing it out in the garage to lessen the smell so I think I'll try that because the price is really too good to pass up, especially considering the odor control seems to be pretty good to boot. I honestly do like CareFresh but what with the odor and the price... :S It's tough being an unemployed fresh graduate!


----------



## degrassi (Oct 21, 2013)

I buy this one http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...78P/Firemaster+Soft+Wood+Pellet.jsp?locale=en

The wood pellets pretty much only come in big 40lbs bags. But its only 5$ so its not like you'll be wasting a ton of money and you can always give it away if it doesn't work. 

I just put a thin layer in the litterbox, enough to cover the bottom. But I use a grate on my litter box so the bun isn't in there digging around or sitting in it.

But yeah, try to air it out when you first get them as they are very sawdusty smelling. I put them in a container and stir it around once a day. After a couple days the smell is lessened. Now I only really smell it when I'm actually putting it in the litterbox. Its not like my room smells like pine or sawdust from them.


----------



## aozora (Oct 21, 2013)

degrassi said:


> I buy this one http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...78P/Firemaster+Soft+Wood+Pellet.jsp?locale=en
> 
> The wood pellets pretty much only come in big 40lbs bags. But its only 5$ so its not like you'll be wasting a ton of money and you can always give it away if it doesn't work.
> 
> ...



Oh excellent! Those were the ones I was eyeing too, though the online site says I may have to call for availability. I think I'll just go to the store closest to me (it's a pretty large one) and see what they have in stock, since it says the hardwood kind will for sure be there so at least I won't come away empty-handed.

I was thinking of keeping the bag in the garage and using a storage bin to bring some of it at a time up to my room in order to conserve space/keep the smell down so that sounds perfect-- and I'm happy to hear that the smell doesn't take long to go away too! Thank you


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 22, 2013)

how old is your rabbit?


----------



## aozora (Oct 22, 2013)

zombiesue said:


> how old is your rabbit?



Mocha is about a year and a half (estimated), and he was neutered by the animal shelter before I got him.


----------



## Tauntz (Oct 22, 2013)

For those of you that use the wood pellets for your bunny litter, what litter pans do you use? Do you use litter pans with the grids/grates? Where did you find the litter pans with the grids/grates? I'm considering switching to the horse stall wood pellets or using a mixture to make the Yesterday's News litter pellets last longer. Only see the plain cat litter pans with no grid/grates.


----------



## degrassi (Oct 22, 2013)

I made a box with a grid since I couldn't find one I liked. I used a Rubbermaid bin I got at the dollar store for my litterbox. Like this one. Then I bought egg crate(light diffuser) at home depot, cut it to fit a few inches from the top. Then I drilled screws through the sides for the eggcrate to rest on and hold it up. 

I used to use eggcrate supported my pieces of PVC pipe but I found that wasn't too stable and sometimes the eggcrate would shfit when my bun jumped in. Here is what that looked like http://s18.photobucket.com/user/degrassi15/media/163.jpg.html?sort=3&o=37 So now it looks similar but instead of the PVC picture 2 screws sticking out of each side to hold it up. 

Also now I have cut down one of the sides about half way. My bunny is getting old and was having trouble jumping into it. 

Also, just using the screws won't work for larger buns. My guy is 4-5lbs so the eggcrate alone supports his weight. If you have a larger rabbit I'd suggest using the screws along with something underneath to support the middle of the eggcrate. 

I"m going to be cleaning his litter today if you'd like a new picture, not sure my description of the screws made sense.


----------



## pacnw (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the litter pan you were looking for, but I did a search on Amazon and typed in "litter pans for rabbits" and a few of them popped up in different sizes. They are plastic litter pans with a white grid on top.


----------



## Tauntz (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, Degrassi & Pacnw! 

Degrassi, thanks for the ideas! I was sort of hoping there was an already made version but you've given me some ideas. Need to check out my Lowe's or Home Depot/hardware store as well as the dollar stores to see what I can find! Would love to see another new pic of it if it is convenient. 

Pacnw, thanks for the Amazon suggestion. My bunny girls have been using a large cat litter pan. The bunny litter pans are all corner pans & too small for my girls' liking. They do have some expensive cat litter pan systems that are similar to what I was looking for but they are very expensive. Amazon is usually my first place to check to find things. lol


----------



## pacnw (Oct 22, 2013)

You're welcome! I was just on Dr. Foster and Smith's website and they have the litter pans as well.


----------



## aozora (Oct 22, 2013)

Tauntz said:


> For those of you that use the wood pellets for your bunny litter, what litter pans do you use? Do you use litter pans with the grids/grates? Where did you find the litter pans with the grids/grates? I'm considering switching to the horse stall wood pellets or using a mixture to make the Yesterday's News litter pellets last longer. Only see the plain cat litter pans with no grid/grates.



You might also be interested in the sifting cat litter pans-- something like this one? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lift-n-Sift-Cat-Litter-Box-Slate-Blue/24553392 I saw a few tutorials on Youtube for them that looked easier to use, such as this one to just show how the pieces can come apart and how you might change the litter: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rZ3KcMhrCI[/ame]

I'm considering switching to one in the future. I currently have the Jumbo corner litter pan from Amazon that comes with a metal grate, but it's starting to corrode a bit and one of the wires is coming loose so I may be exploring other options in the near future myself.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 22, 2013)

Give the wood pellets a shot. You'll probably want to mix them with the Carefresh at first, so your bunny doesn't go into litter-shock.  But he'll most likely switch over no problem. And if he doesn't like them (or you don't), contact local rescues and offer to donate the bag to them. 

If Cdn Tire doesn't have them, you can also get the wood pellets at Rona, Home Hardware, Home Depot, and most other hardware/building supply retailers.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Tauntz (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, Aozora! Darn! My local Walmart doesn't have it nor is it available to order for store pickup. Will check Amazon & some other online places for prices on it. Not a bad price at the Walmart link! Also, need to check the size of my bunnies current litter pans. Want something at least close to the size they already have.


----------



## aozora (Oct 22, 2013)

funnybunnymummy said:


> Give the wood pellets a shot. You'll probably want to mix them with the Carefresh at first, so your bunny doesn't go into litter-shock.  But he'll most likely switch over no problem. And if he doesn't like them (or you don't), contact local rescues and offer to donate the bag to them.
> 
> If Cdn Tire doesn't have them, you can also get the wood pellets at Rona, Home Hardware, Home Depot, and most other hardware/building supply retailers.
> 
> ...



I'm planning to head off to Canadian Tire this Friday so hopefully they'll have some. I was just wondering what I was going to do if he doesn't take to the new litter since I don't own a wood stove so your suggestion was absolutely perfect! I can already think of a couple of places I can donate to off the top of my head. Thank you so much!!




Tauntz said:


> Thanks, Aozora! Darn! My local Walmart doesn't have it nor is it available to order for store pickup. Will check Amazon & some other online places for prices on it. Not a bad price at the Walmart link! Also, need to check the size of my bunnies current litter pans. Want something at least close to the size they already have.



I saw a few on Amazon that aren't much more expensive! About $20-$25ish? The same Van Ness one in that video (I think) is going for $20.37 with free shipping if your order is over $35 here but I'm sure there are other options available for you. Good luck!


----------



## degrassi (Oct 22, 2013)

The thing I didn't like about the cat boxes with grids is that the grid sits directly over the bottom of the pan, good for sifting, not so good for having poops and pee fall through so your bun isn't sitting in it.

I did find some rabbit litter boxes with grids but they were either corner boxes, too small or too expensive. Mine cost a few dollars to make.

Here is what mine looks like now. This is it with the cut down side for easier access 



And this is what the screws look like that hold it up. There is also a washer on the other side of the screw to make it stronger. You don't have to worry about it poking the rabbit as its on the bottom. 




I use a thin layer of pellets just to cover the bottom and its good for 4-5days. Even longer as I have left it over a week when I've been sick. The poops piled up to the grid but it still didn't smell. Plus the rabbit isn't sitting in the litter. I never liked the idea of him sitting in his own pee. It also keeps his feet clean.


----------



## degrassi (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh and there is also options on Ebay for litter boxes with grids


----------



## aozora (Oct 24, 2013)

degrassi said:


> The thing I didn't like about the cat boxes with grids is that the grid sits directly over the bottom of the pan, good for sifting, not so good for having poops and pee fall through so your bun isn't sitting in it.
> 
> I did find some rabbit litter boxes with grids but they were either corner boxes, too small or too expensive. Mine cost a few dollars to make.
> 
> ...



I have a question regarding the egg crate actually-- what do you use to cut it down to size with? I'm considering going with your method if/when I decide to change Mocha's litter pan and I found a place that sells the egg crate, but I hvae no idea how I'm going to actually customize it. Thank you!


----------



## Tauntz (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks, Degrassi! Those pix & info makes it clear how you fixed your bunny's litter pan! Love it by the way! Hope I can find what I need to fix a nice litter pan or two for my two girls! Seems so silly that 40 pounds of horse stall wood pellets or wood stove pellets can cost only $6 yet 25 to 30 pounds of Yesterday's News or similar pet store brand costs $15 plus when you get it on sale!


----------



## JBun (Oct 24, 2013)

There's this tutorial for a litterbox system with the grate:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/stormhaven-litter-system-step-step-instructions-48510/

You can also make a grate using 1"x1/2" welded wire mesh, the kind used for the floor of wire rabbit cages.


----------



## aozora (Oct 24, 2013)

JBun said:


> There's this tutorial for a litterbox system with the grate:
> http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/stormhaven-litter-system-step-step-instructions-48510/
> 
> You can also make a grate using 1"x1/2" welded wire mesh, the kind used for the floor of wire rabbit cages.



Thank you for the link! That's perfect-- I think once this litter pan that I currently have now gets too raggedy or I find it's not suitable with wood pellets, I'll just make my own with that eggcrate. (I tried looking for wire mesh around here but it's harder than I thought.... so eggcrate it is!)


----------



## degrassi (Oct 25, 2013)

I use a wire cutter to cut the eggcrate into shape but I've also just used kitchen shears(heavy duty scissors). Both work fine


----------



## aozora (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys! I just bought a couple of bags of wood pellets from Canadian Tire. They only had hardwood pellets available but I figured they should still work anyway. Either way, $6 /40 lb bag of wood pellets is really hard to resist compared to ~$33 /50L bag of CareFresh! I'm hoping they'll work just as well. 

Randomly, can anyone tell me how they look when they're wet/been peed on? Do they turn a darker colour or look mushy or something? Just wondering because my bunny didn't pee all night and I could tell right away this morning. Luckily he peed (a LOT) while I was out running errands but I was wondering how you're able to tell if a rabbit hasn't been peeing if you're using pellets in general?


----------



## oatmealbunbun (Oct 26, 2013)

It should look like sawdust !!! And if it is dark then it might be fresh pee !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 26, 2013)

This is an old pic, but here's what wet pellets (sawdust) look like (this was before we got Gus his mat):






Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Azerane (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm a bit late to this thread but I'll put in my experience anyway.

I recently changed from recycled newspaper pellets to wood pellets. Here they cost about the same but I found that with the newspaper pellets once some got peed on, many of them got wet and soggy so I was using 2-3 scoops of litter a day (changed once or twice) depending how messy Bandit was. I switched over to wood pellets at the same time as switching to a different litter tray. The tray I bought has a grid on the bottom, but it's only big enough for the pellets to fall through once they become wet and turn into dust. When they're freshly peed on they turn dark and swell up, then they become pale again as they dry and turn to dust. I put a few wood pellets in the bottom tray to catch pee, and a thin layer on a grid tray. I find that it works really well and even though his poop is staying in the tray, he doesn't really get dirty feet from it and I change his tray at least once a day so it's not an issue anyway. In terms of smell, it's hugely reduced from what it was, sometimes the tray could be really stinky. I also use way less litter than I did before, I was using 2-3 heaped scoops of litter at least a day, and now I use just under one scoop every time I change the tray. It's awesome.

I'm really loving the new tray and the wood pellets, and Bandit seems to as well as there's been practically no poops at all outside his tray since we switched, whereas there used to be about 5-10 a day that didn't make the tray.


----------



## aozora (Oct 26, 2013)

@Rue -- Thank you for the picture! I tried to google for it but all I found were stock photos of wood pellets and not when they're in use or wet, so that's a big help! The white CareFresh made it so easy to tell whenever he peed so I was a little worried about it being harder to see with the wood pellets.




Azerane said:


> I'm a bit late to this thread but I'll put in my experience anyway.
> 
> I recently changed from recycled newspaper pellets to wood pellets. Here they cost about the same but I found that with the newspaper pellets once some got peed on, many of them got wet and soggy so I was using 2-3 scoops of litter a day (changed once or twice) depending how messy Bandit was. I switched over to wood pellets at the same time as switching to a different litter tray. The tray I bought has a grid on the bottom, but it's only big enough for the pellets to fall through once they become wet and turn into dust. When they're freshly peed on they turn dark and swell up, then they become pale again as they dry and turn to dust. I put a few wood pellets in the bottom tray to catch pee, and a thin layer on a grid tray. I find that it works really well and even though his poop is staying in the tray, he doesn't really get dirty feet from it and I change his tray at least once a day so it's not an issue anyway. In terms of smell, it's hugely reduced from what it was, sometimes the tray could be really stinky. I also use way less litter than I did before, I was using 2-3 heaped scoops of litter at least a day, and now I use just under one scoop every time I change the tray. It's awesome.
> 
> I'm really loving the new tray and the wood pellets, and Bandit seems to as well as there's been practically no poops at all outside his tray since we switched, whereas there used to be about 5-10 a day that didn't make the tray.



It's never too late imo!  I don't think I'll be changing his litter pan just yet - even though I'm tempted to because lately I've been in a "change everything up" mood, lol! - but when I do I'm planning to either make my own grid or get one of those sifting cat litter pans that has a small grid on the bottom for the sawdust to fall through too. I think I've been spoiled by my current litter pan since the wire grate allows his poops to fall through and he's never gotten dirty feet before so I like the thought of being able to do that, but at the same time a sifting litter box that's already ready for use can be tempting considering it would all add up to be around the same price (ie. if I were to get a 2x4 eggcrate + bin to use as a litter pan, may possibly need to buy new wire cutters too because I can't remember where our usual pair is...). I guess we'll see what the circumstances are like by then! I'm a lot more sluggish and unwilling to be productive when there's a lot of snow outside lol.

BTW, what sorts of things are you guys using as your scoop? Do you use an actual cat litter scoop or just anything that works? I bought a pair of these at the Dollarama yesterday (gave one to my mom for the giant bag of corn starch in our basement) and was wondering if they'll be any good for scooping sawdust/dirty pellets-- either that or I'm going to use it for scooping out fresh wood pellets to use: 






(They're not as humongous in person, I think it's the angle of the pic making it look bigger!)


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 26, 2013)

If you can get softwood pellets, the are more absorbent than hardwood.


----------



## Azerane (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a scoop similar to that for scooping fresh wood pellets into his litter tray. I have a flat-edged scoop with holes in it for removing soiled litter and poops, but to be honest, I'm yet to be successful in finding a scoop that fits the wood pellets through, but doesn't allow the poops through. There seems to be a lot of the same generic scoop sold here in many stores and the holes aren't big enough to let the pellets through. I've even gone so far as to take a little snap lock bag with me to the stores with some wood pellets and poops in to make sure I get the sizing right. What I don't understand is that all the stores that sell the wood pellets, don't even sell a scoop to suit the size of them. For a cat's poop it doesn't matter so much because there's one big poop, but when you're trying to scoop out tens of bunny poops, it can get a little frustrating. I do find that with the right shaking of the tray that the poops and pellets sort themselves out from each other, but it takes a bit of getting used to and is a little time consuming. Scooping litter would be 10x quicker for me at the moment with the perfect sized scoop! I may have to end up buying online, but even then you don't know the exact dimensions of the holes on the scoop, will just have to keep searching different pet stores I think. I could barely believe that the one pet store I visited, had literally 12-15 different colours of the exact same scoop, but they didn't have any other type of scoop at all. Just that one in lots of ridiculous colours. I mean, come on, does it really matter what colour the plastic tool is that you use to scoop your pet's poop with?!


----------



## aozora (Oct 26, 2013)

@OakRidgeRabbits - I looked for softwood but they only had hardwood there! I bought two bags anyway since I was there (and they're so heavy!) and wanted to stock up in case. I figured even if I don't use it I can just donate it to the shelter or something  Thank you though! Totally going to keep that in mind for the future.

@ Azerane - That sounds like a total headache! The wood pellets that I got are kind of huge - I was surprised by the size of them when I first opened the bag up to be honest! - so I think the scoops I'm currently using which holds Mocha's poops fine should do for now. The wood pellets can't fit through them either but I figure that for the money I won't feel too bad about wasting some pellets here and there lol!

I'm going to try and attach a pic here of his new litter set up using the RO app and hope it won't insert the pic twice again...

I did cover the spot where he usually pees with a bit of carefresh just to help transition him over, but he switched from what I think was aspen shavings at the animal shelter to carefresh when I got him so he should be okay (I hope!).

Thank you again for all the replies to to this thread! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------

